

Overview of Text Editors for Programmers on Linux - ceavdel
http://blog.poapfel.net/archives/05-11-12/text_editors_linux.html

======
duettere
I prefer sublime text 2 even if it's still in beta it is sooooo great, I
really love it. ;-)

~~~
zalez2342
I tired it once but It crashed all the time... -_-

------
asdsadasss
Emacs FTW!

